# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  من يحاسب من؟

## shdaad

*لو طلعت عملية شطب محمد جياد من الهلال مسرحية سيئة الاخراج وتاكد القصة كلها ما هي الا خدعة كبيرة من نادي الهلال من اجل الحصول علي فرصة تسجيل وان اللعب جياد في تمام الصحة والعافية ودا وارد جدا خاصة اللاعب الان في معسكر الاولمبي بالبحرين  طيب يا كرام منو البيحاسب مجلس الهلال علي هذة الممارسة الفاسدة وهل هناك مادة تعاقب علي ذلك وماهو مصير اللاعب  بعد ان تم حرمان من ممارسة نشاطة بتقرير مفبرك وهل لدينا لجنة للقيم والاخلاق كما هي بالفيفا؟ افيدون يرحمكم الله !!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله وحده من يحاسب في السودان 
لاننا ماشين بالمثل القائل
لا حسيب ولا رقيب
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shdaad
					

لو طلعت عملية شطب محمد جياد من الهلال مسرحية سيئة الاخراج وتاكد القصة كلها ما هي الا خدعة كبيرة من نادي الهلال من اجل الحصول علي فرصة تسجيل وان اللعب جياد في تمام الصحة والعافية ودا وارد جدا خاصة اللاعب الان في معسكر الاولمبي بالبحرين طيب يا كرام منو البيحاسب مجلس الهلال علي هذة الممارسة الفاسدة وهل هناك مادة تعاقب علي ذلك وماهو مصير اللاعب بعد ان تم حرمان من ممارسة نشاطة بتقرير مفبرك وهل لدينا لجنة للقيم والاخلاق كما هي بالفيفا؟ افيدون يرحمكم الله !!!



 

يا شداد أخوي رحم الله القيم و الأخلاق عند أتحادنا العام فقد ذبحت بسكين صدئة عندما صرح اللاعب نفسه بأن إدارة الهلال قد أخطرته بإخلاء خانته و يعامل معاملة اللاعب المسجل و أنه سيرافقهم لمعسكر القاهرة و لكن ما دام أنها ذبحت من أجل عيون الهلال فلا تأمل في محاسبة أي جهة و لا تأمل في أن  يحتج مجلس إدارتنا و ستذهب تصريحات همد أدراج الرياح فهي أساساً للظهور الإعلامي فقط و سترى
*

----------

